# Onkyo TX-NR809 firmware update



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

Santa is coming late and my wife has agreed to let me buy a new receiver for the family room. My most recent purchase is a Onkyo 809 and it arrived today. I purchased the wireless USB connector for INTERNET connection and upgrading firmware but have read that it may be problematic. Can I use a Ethernet connection to upgrade the receiver without it being connected to the speakers. I would set the unit next to my router on the computer stand, connect the Ethernet cable, run the HDMI connector to my monitor/HDTV , and do the upgrade. I would then put the 809 in the hometheater cabinet and complete the connections. Any problems doing this as opposed to putting the heavy unit in the cabinet and having to haul it out if problems arise.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I just finished reading the manual for mine yesterday and I remember no point where it said you needed the speakers connected so you should be fine to do it as you described.

And grats on the upgrade!


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't see why you'd need speakers connected but do set aside a good hour for the update. That's about how long mine took even with a super fast internet connection and a home cabled for gigabit networking. 
BTW I'm loving my 809.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Count me as a huge fan as well. I think I've got an AVR crush.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for the off-topic post, but I was wondering if any of you is using zone 2 / 3 on your 809 and how that is working out for you?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed there is absolutely no reason why you would need to have Speakers connected to preform a FW Update. WiFi would probably be fine, but I do think it to be safer to use an Ethernet Connection.

As for Zone 2 and 3, the implementation is quite similar to Onkyo's past and I have not read of any real issues with it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks a million for advise and input . I tried a short cut by using a netgear powerline connector that uses the A/C line to connect via Ethernet . After receiving several download errors I finally moved the "beast" to the spot that I had initially identified, and connected directly to the highspeed router. Download went flawless and took about 35 minutes and screen reads completed. Trying to take a short cut caused me time and frustration. 
Now to bribe my grandson and have him move it to its final resting place.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you were not on the other side of the peninsula, I would be happy to move it for you. I love the 809 and I hope you are able to get it setup soon as it really is special and Audyssey MultEQ XT is fantastic.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

